
SEC vs. Kik will end with certainty, but will it bring clarity to crypto? - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/7353/how-sec-v-kik-will-end
======
elliekelly
The pertinent facts alleged by the SEC can be found in paragraphs 7-16 of the
SEC's complaint against Kin.[1]

[1] [https://www.sec.gov/litigation/complaints/2019/comp-
pr2019-8...](https://www.sec.gov/litigation/complaints/2019/comp-
pr2019-87.pdf)

